# schönste "leichte Tour" am Gardasee



## kroun (7. März 2009)

heut frag ich mal und ihr könnt antworten:

ich muss mitte april mit einigen zum gardasee...welches ist dort die schönste Tour (landschaftlich) für biker die maximal 800 bis 1000 hm (nicht zuuuu technisch...aber auch keine radweg-tour) schaffen?

danke für eure tips


----------



## Nidabaya (7. März 2009)

Servus
ganz klar ist die Ponale von Riva aus ein muss.
Entweder nur nach Pregasina zum Capo oder zum Ledrosee und zurück nach Riva.
Technisch nicht schwierig und wenns doch technisch etwas mehr sein sollte kann man vom Ledro über Legos den blau gelb roten Weg runter,mündet dann wieder an der Ponale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (8. März 2009)

Bis zum Rocchetta sollte man aber schon radeln, zwecks Aussicht. Oder gleich zum Pso. Nota und dann die Schotterstrasse mit den Tunneln nach Vesio runter.
Oder mit Shuttle in Vesio Molkerei starten, den 218er (schön ausgesetzt leicht bergauf, teils Schiebepassagen) über Boccha Fobia zum Pso.Nota und entweder wie oben nach Vesio oder über Rocchetta die Ponale runter nach Riva.
Das ist vom Panorama eigentlich nur zu toppen, wenn man vorher noch den 222 runterfährt. Aber im April dürfte am Tremalzo noch Schnee liegen.
s. Lagobiker.it

Hömes sind aber nur ganz klein wenig mehr als 1000


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. März 2009)

Auf der Rückseite hoch Richtung Mt Baldo/ Altissimo shutteln lassen.
Bis an das Rifugio untem Altissimo wo alle Shuttelbusse anhalten (Name vergesse ich immer)
Dann hinter dem Rifugio flach rechts um den Berg fahren.
Es gibt nur einen Weg, der andere geht links steil zum Altissimo hoch.

Nach kurzer Zeit kommt ein Bauernhof und Schilder "Malga Campai".
Den folgen bis an die Malga/ Rifugio, lecker.

Nach Einkehr links in das Tal an dessen Ende es hoch Richtung 601 geht.
Man kommt an einen Aussichtspunkt mit Kreuzung zum 601 und dem Ende einer Schotterstraße.
Von hier entweder den 601 oder die Schotterstraße runter, kreuzen sich alle paarhundert Meter wieder.

Auf 1.300m üNN geht ein Weg durch eine Schranke Richtung Malchesine.
Der Weg ist mit "6" markiert und ist reinster Abfahrtsgenuss.

Von Malchesine am See vorbei, etwa 20min zum Bier nach Riva.

Die Strecke ist leicht zu finden, die Nr "6" ist viel von Bikern befahren.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. März 2009)

kroun schrieb:


> ...
> *ich muss* mitte april mit einigen zum gardasee ...


Ne, mußt du nicht! Wenn du gezwungen wirst, mache ich das für dich! 
Kenne auch schöne leichte Touren.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MATTESM (8. März 2009)

7:30h riva, cafe. 8h aufs boot nach limone und malcesine. 9:15 gondel auf den baldo. aussicht genießen. dann corno della paura runde. einrollen zum rifugio graziani. wiesentrail hinterm rifugio und weiter richtung san valentino. pizza. dann weiter auf neu asphaltiertem aufstieg, später schotter bis zu corno della´paura. ausblck in etschtal und zum pasubio rüber. runter über militärpiste durch tunnels und wieder rauf, immer am grad entlang. nach längerer abfahrt oberhalb von der ersten ortschaft scharf rechts und über traumhafte trails runter runter runter...  viele varianten die euch letztlich über brentonico nach nago führen. zielbier am strand.... 

wegen mir könnts gleich losgehen.

..m..


----------



## dertutnix (8. März 2009)

@ mattesm: mal was anderes und tolle tour. mich würde allein das frühe losfahren schrecken

meine schönste tour dauert 5 tage und fällt daher all tipp aus


----------



## kroun (8. März 2009)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Ne, mußt du nicht! Wenn du gezwungen wirst, mache ich das für dich!
> Kenne auch schöne leichte Touren.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



... na na... ich fahr eigentlich recht gerne mal was anderes...wird sicher ein toller tag



MATTESM schrieb:


> 7:30h riva, cafe. 8h aufs boot nach limone und malcesine. 9:15 gondel auf den baldo. aussicht genießen. dann corno della paura runde. ....



"7.30 uhr" und "schifffahren" vergessen wir mal...aber der rest klingt wirklich sehr sehr gut


----------



## kroun (8. März 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Auf der Rückseite hoch Richtung Mt Baldo/ Altissimo shutteln lassen.
> Bis an das Rifugio untem Altissimo wo alle Shuttelbusse anhalten (Name vergesse ich immer)
> Dann hinter dem Rifugio flach rechts um den Berg fahren.
> Es gibt nur einen Weg, der andere geht links steil zum Altissimo hoch.
> ...


ich fürchte, das schaffen die nicht


----------



## kroun (8. März 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...Schiebepassagen...


die jungs bringen mich um wenn ich ihnen das antue...


----------



## kroun (8. März 2009)

Nidabaya schrieb:


> Servus
> ganz klar ist die Ponale von Riva aus ein muss.
> Entweder nur nach Pregasina zum Capo oder zum Ledrosee und zurück nach Riva.
> Technisch nicht schwierig und wenns doch technisch etwas mehr sein sollte kann man vom Ledro über Legos den blau gelb roten Weg runter,mündet dann wieder an der Ponale.



diese ecke kenne ich üüüüberhaupt noch nicht...schau ich mir mal genauer auf der karte an...

danke an alle für die tips 
gibs nen GPS Track ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (8. März 2009)

die tour von mattesm ist ein genuss und bietet einige einzigartige momente, die ich so in keiner anderen tour kenne. sollte es diesmal nicht klappen, merk dir die tour und wenn möglich, frag mattesm, ob er nicht mit will 

die ponale kennst du nicht? du kommst seit letztem jahr nahezu ohne straße zum ledrosee und die fahrt ist gut! wenn du dann deinen leuten was bieten willst, fahr vom ledor hoch zur bocca di fortini und über den pso guil nach pregasina. tolle strecke, tw steilste rampen bergauf, herrlicher trail nach pregasina und dann mit schönsten blicken auf den lago zurück. könnte eine traumtour sein für leute, die den lago noch nicht kennen


----------



## transalbi (9. März 2009)

Servus kroun,

würde mich freuen, wenn ich dir auch mal mit Tourentipps behilflich sein könnte:


Wenn du nicht auf die Nordecke fixiert bis, ist mein Giro di Garda eine sehr schöne Tour.
Kannst du vor allem im April mit Sicherheit fahren, weil es keinen Schnee hat.
Detaillierte Infos findest du hier:
http://www.gardasee-gps-roadbook.info/buch2/bespieltouren.php
GPS-Tracks findest du hier:
http://www.trackspace.de/index.php?option=com_trackspace&task=11&track_id=5704

Gruß

Albi


----------



## transalbi (9. März 2009)

MATTESM schrieb:


> 7:30h riva, cafe. 8h aufs boot nach limone und malcesine. 9:15 gondel auf den baldo. aussicht genießen. dann corno della paura runde. einrollen zum rifugio graziani. wiesentrail hinterm rifugio und weiter richtung san valentino. pizza. dann weiter auf neu asphaltiertem aufstieg, später schotter bis zu corno della´paura. ausblck in etschtal und zum pasubio rüber. runter über militärpiste durch tunnels und wieder rauf, immer am grad entlang. nach längerer abfahrt oberhalb von der ersten ortschaft scharf rechts und über traumhafte trails runter runter runter...  viele varianten die euch letztlich über brentonico nach nago führen. zielbier am strand....
> 
> wegen mir könnts gleich losgehen.
> 
> ..m..



Die Tour ist Klasse, wirst du aber im April nicht fahren können, da es auf dem Monte Baldo sehr viel Schnee hat.

Albi


----------



## kroun (10. März 2009)

mattesman: deine tour ist super...aber die spar ich mir auf ein andernmal auf
albi: _das _
http://www.gardasee-gps-roadbook.inf...pieltouren.php ist genau das, was ich brauche... und badolino (und limone) ist sowieso mein lieblingsfleck

danke auch an alle anderen


----------



## Enduro (10. März 2009)

in Sachen Bikerlebniss, Aussicht usw. ist aus meiner Sicht immer noch die Abfahrt vom Tremalzo nach Riva etwas vom eindrücklichsten. Da gibts doch alles von den schnellen Schotterstrassenpassagen bis zu ein paar ganz netten Singletrails und am Schluss die Ponale runter.
Das Problem ist nur wie kommt man dar auf - aber dafür gibts einen Shuttle.
Also Schuttle bis zum Refugio, mit dem Bike zum Pass hoch, via Passo Nota - Rocchetta runter nach Riva. Wem das zuwenig Hm gibt, fährt ab Passo Nota via die Tunnels ab nach Vesio und via die Teerstrasse angenehm die 800 Hm wieder hoch zum Passo Nota und dann weiter Richtung Riva


----------



## transalbi (10. März 2009)

Enduro schrieb:


> in Sachen Bikerlebniss, Aussicht usw. ist aus meiner Sicht immer noch die Abfahrt vom Tremalzo nach Riva etwas vom eindrücklichsten. Da gibts doch alles von den schnellen Schotterstrassenpassagen bis zu ein paar ganz netten Singletrails und am Schluss die Ponale runter.
> Das Problem ist nur wie kommt man dar auf - aber dafür gibts einen Shuttle.
> Also Schuttle bis zum Refugio, mit dem Bike zum Pass hoch, via Passo Nota - Rocchetta runter nach Riva. Wem das zuwenig Hm gibt, fährt ab Passo Nota via die Tunnels ab nach Vesio und via die Teerstrasse angenehm die 800 Hm wieder hoch zum Passo Nota und dann weiter Richtung Riva



Zur Not kann man sogar mit dem BIke hochfahren, man glaubt es kaum:
siehe hier:
http://www.trackspace.de/index.php?option=com_trackspace&task=11&track_id=3948

Albi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewitterBiker (10. März 2009)

wird man die Tremalzo-Tour Mitte April schon fahren können? Oder gar Anfang April (zu der Zeit bin ich dort)?


----------



## Enduro (11. März 2009)

transalbi schrieb:


> Zur Not kann man sogar mit dem BIke hochfahren, man glaubt es kaum:
> siehe hier:
> http://www.trackspace.de/index.php?option=com_trackspace&task=11&track_id=3948
> 
> Albi



natürlich kann an die fahren - aber nicht wenn die Voraussetzung max. 800 - 1000 Hm ist....


----------



## UncleHo (11. März 2009)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> wird man die Tremalzo-Tour Mitte April schon fahren können? Oder gar Anfang April (zu der Zeit bin ich dort)?



Nach augenblicklichen Stand eher unwahrscheinlich, falls es nicht zu einer länger anhaltenden Wärmeperiode kommen sollte und der ganze Schnee abschmilzt. Im Moment ca. 2 m am Rif. Garda. 
Hier man ein Link mit den Schneedaten der vergangenen Jahre am Tremalzo, leider keine Daten für diesen sehr schneereichen Winter vorhanden. Die Grafik HS (cm) gibt die Schneehöhe an.

http://www.meteotrentino.it/yeti1/grcview.aspx?ID=100&idSTAZ=15TR

Auch Monte Baldo/Altissimo wird für Anfang/Mitte April sicher nur was für Wintersportler werden. Letztes Frühjahr haben es zwei mit dem MTB versucht und sind im Schnee stecken geblieben. Die Bergrettung hat sie dann runtergeholt...


----------



## gewitterBiker (11. März 2009)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Nach augenblicklichen Stand eher unwahrscheinlich, falls es nicht zu einer länger anhaltenden Wärmeperiode kommen sollte und der ganze Schnee abschmilzt. Im Moment ca. 2 m am Rif. Garda.
> Hier man ein Link mit den Schneedaten der vergangenen Jahre am Tremalzo, leider keine Daten für diesen sehr schneereichen Winter vorhanden. Die Grafik HS (cm) gibt die Schneehöhe an.
> 
> http://www.meteotrentino.it/yeti1/grcview.aspx?ID=100&idSTAZ=15TR
> ...



Vielen Dank für den Link. Noch eine Frage dazu: ist es so, dass der Weg unfahrbar ist, wenn 2m Schnee _ganz oben_ liegen oder wie ist eure Erfahrung? Ich mein: hier in D liegen ja auch mal 30cm Schnee und Biken ist problemlos möglich, wenn der Schnee fest ist. Wie ist es vor Ort? Liegen 2m Schnee und heißt dass, dass ich nirgends mehr durchkomme oder kann ich zum Tremalzo und wieder runter weil die Wege einigermaßen frei sind? Oder ist davon aus Gründen der Sicherheit absolut abzuraten?


----------



## r o b (11. März 2009)

Du kommst einfach nicht mehr weiter. Von Riva aus sind das alles Forst- und alte Militärstraßen, die nicht geräumt werden. Den ein oder anderen Holländer soll das alledings auch nicht davon abschrecken, sich mit Gespann hoch zum Tremalzo zu verfahren.

Dh. aber nicht, dass man gar nichts fahren kann. Letztes Jahr waren wir Anfang April dort. Schweine Kalt, aber erst ab dem Passo Nota lag der erste Schnee. Tatsächlich kamen wir noch höher, mussten aber irgendwann vor dem Tremalzo umkehren. Wie gesagt, es hängt davon ab, wieviel Schnee gefallen ist und wie die Wetterlage im Frühjahr aussieht.


----------



## UncleHo (11. März 2009)

Im Moment geht da sicherlich nichts. War am Sonntag mit dem Bike am Ledrosee ca. 600m und in Pur, Nordseite, liegt noch einiges an Altschnee rum. Eine geschloßene Schneedecke ist im Moment ab 900 m also knapp über Malga Palaer vorzufinden, Schneereste auch schon einiges darunter. Die Lawinengefahr ist in der Mittagszeit bei 3 von 5. Am vergangenen Samstag ist auf der Strada degli Eroi im Val di Fieno (Pasubio), vor der Galleria D'Havet auf ca. 1700-1600m, ein Schneeschuhwanderer bei einem Lawinenabgang verunglückt...


----------



## dertutnix (11. März 2009)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> ... Noch eine Frage dazu: ist es so, dass der Weg unfahrbar ist, wenn 2m Schnee _ganz oben_ liegen oder wie ist eure Erfahrung? Ich mein: hier in D liegen ja auch mal 30cm Schnee und Biken ist problemlos möglich, wenn der Schnee fest ist. Wie ist es vor Ort? Liegen 2m Schnee und heißt dass, dass ich nirgends mehr durchkomme oder kann ich zum Tremalzo und wieder runter weil die Wege einigermaßen frei sind? Oder ist davon aus Gründen der Sicherheit absolut abzuraten?



straße zum rif garda vom ledrotal aus wirst du fahren können. bei der sog tremalzostraße, also die schotterpiste, hast du bei schnee 2 probleme:

1. selbst bei normalen schneeverhältnissen hast du die letzten jahre keine chance gehabt, durch das 1. tunnel nach dem passtunnel richtung pso nota zu kommen (die tunnelöffnung war schlicht "dicht"). früher wurde für ein rennen im frühjahr bie bedarf eine spur freigefräst, da es das rennen (rampo di ledro?) nach meiner info nicht mehr gibt, muss man jetzt warten, bis die sonne die strecke freimacht.

2. bitte nicht die lawinengefahr am tremalzo unterschätzen. die oberen flanken sind tw. extrem gefährlich.


----------



## MATTESM (11. März 2009)

am pasubio erst vor wenigen tagen ein lawinentoter. höhe vergleichbar. ausrichtung und steilheit auch. 
vergiss tremalzo bis in den mai hinein...
..m..


----------



## singletrailer67 (11. März 2009)

Sind schon recht schöne Tipps dabei...!
Aber mal ehrlich, kein Radweg aber auch nicht zu technisch.
Das hört sich für mich schon eher so an, dass die Tour z.B. zum Passo Rocchetta kurz hinter dem Punta Larici zur Qual wird. Auch bergab gefahren, für viele ein Genuss, jedoch für einen nicht so versierten Fahrer zuviel des Guten.
Ich bin mit meiner Frau diese Tour bis zum kurz vorm P.Nota gefahren, dann hinter dem Rifugio runter zum Ledro und zurück nach Riva. Hat ihr nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht.
Ich finde zum antesten die Tour über Arco ins Hinterland (Marocche) sehr schön. Kleine Trailabschnitte, alles in allem auch für Anfänger gut zu machen.
Damit würde ich mal anfangen (Tour steht auch im Moser).
Dann kann man immer noch auf den Rocchetta.
Nicht schwer zu fahren und mit toller Aussicht ist auch der Monte Velo (gute 1000 m, Vorberg vom Stivo).
Wenn ich dran denke bekomme ich auf jeden Fall mächtig Lust.....sooooooo schön da!!!!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## gewitterBiker (11. März 2009)

Hi, vielen Dank für die Tipps. Dann werde ich mir lieber gleich Touren suchen, die nicht so hoch hinaus gehen. Mal sehen, was ich so finden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (12. März 2009)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> S...
> Ich finde zum antesten die Tour über Arco ins Hinterland (Marocche) sehr schön. Kleine Trailabschnitte, alles in allem auch für Anfänger gut zu machen.
> Damit würde ich mal anfangen (Tour steht auch im Moser)....







Kindergartentour  - ich glaub der TE dachte eher an ne gemütliche Herrenrunde, wo man später von erzählen kann. Stichwort "Bar und Pizzeria". Da gibts an den Marocche leider nur den sumpfigen Nacktbaderstausee.


----------



## singletrailer67 (12. März 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Kindergartentour  - ich glaub der TE dachte eher an ne gemütliche Herrenrunde, wo man später von erzählen kann. Stichwort "Bar und Pizzeria". Da gibts an den Marocche leider nur den sumpfigen Nacktbaderstausee.



Okay, aber das gibts hier auch....


----------



## singletrailer67 (12. März 2009)

Und zwischen Ponale und Rocchetta siehts auch länger mal so aus.
Ich finds prima, aber wie gesagt....bisserl mehr als Radweg hört sich für mich schon anders an....


----------



## kroun (12. März 2009)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Und zwischen Ponale und Rocchetta siehts auch länger mal so aus.
> Ich finds prima, aber wie gesagt....bisserl mehr als Radweg hört sich für mich schon anders an....



nördlich von brixen gibs einen ähnlichen "radweg"


----------



## singletrailer67 (12. März 2009)

kroun schrieb:


> nördlich von brixen gibs einen ähnlichen "radweg"



Da muss ich hin! Nee, wat schöön!


----------

